# Antelope with muzzleloaders



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Why doesn't the DWR open up more antelope opportunities state wide to muzzleloader hunters?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Why doesn't the DWR open up more antelope opportunities state wide to muzzleloader hunters?


Thats a great question and something I'd support as well!

-DallanC


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would support this as well. It took me 14 years to draw my pronghorn permit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've done this hunt in Wyoming. By far the funnest hunt I've ever been on. Did it three years in a row. They start theirs in mid august.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess it's time I wrote the Wildlife Board members and the RAC committee members. Maybe if we all did that something would be done.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I would support this also, they have muzzy hunts for deer and elk. Why not antelope?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe the UWC could take up this cause.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ridgetop,
I have contacted them and gotten a lot of great ideas. I think this is one I can do with help from folks like you, the UWC has bigger fish to fry than this one and I think this will be an easy sell. I'll post more as I get closer to sending off my proposal.


----------

